# Selbst-Bau-Wakü



## OC-Junk (14. Januar 2010)

*Selbst-Bau-Wakü*

 Ich habe vor mit eine Wakü aufzubauen. Allerdings baue ich den Cpu Kühler selbst und als AGB wird ein Bier Fass/Dose zum einsatz kommen. Der Rest der Teile sprich Pumpe Anschlüße und Schlach wird ganz normal gekauft. Der Radi wird entweder etwas ausgefallenes (Auto Frontgrill oder eine Nummer kleiner) oder doch auch ein standart Radi.

To Do:
-Cpu Kühler bauen (lohnt sich nicht mehr weil erst neuer Dremel nötig wäre)
-Bier Fass/Dose als AGB 
-Radi besorgen
-Pumpe, Anschlüße & Schlauch besorgen

Mfg. OC-Junk


----------



## theLamer (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Extreme Wakü möglich oder nicht ????*

Die Schläuche müssten sehr gut befestigt werden. Wenn die Anschlüsse nicht richtig sitzen, dann ist sowieso Ende im Gelände...
Aber ich denke nicht, dass es möglich ist bzw. dass der Durchfluss einfach zu gering wäre und der Druck dann irgendwann zu hoch.


----------



## Razzor (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Extreme Wakü möglich oder nicht ????*

Hallo 
möglich wäre das schon , aber 5000L/h ist schon heftig  ob das die Anschlusse aushalten , ich denke da wird sehr viel druck drauf sein .
und bei einer Wasserkühlung gibt es auch grenzen was die Kühlleistung betrifft ..........


----------



## OC-Junk (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Extreme Wakü möglich oder nicht ????*

Hmm ok ich glaube ich bau mir aber mal ne Wakü was kann man so als Pumpe für wenig Geld nehmen entweder direkt eine für wakü oder würde es auch eine aus der zoohandlung machen ???  Hab vor mir en Cpu Kühler selbst zu machen und das einzige was ich dann halt kaufen müsste wär ne Pumpe, Anschlüsse und paar meter schlauch. Hier mal die erste Zeichnung (oder Malerei des Kühlers) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theLamer (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Extreme Wakü möglich oder nicht ????*

Man könnte auch statt CPU, NB, Graka, Spannungswandler usw in Reihe (wie üblich) parallel versorgen. Dann ist der Druck auf den Schläuchen/Anschlüssen nicht so hoch. Das zu realisieren, ist allerdings eine Kunst für sich


----------



## OC-Junk (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Extreme Wakü möglich oder nicht ????*

Haha ne glaube das wird dann zu viel Schlauchgewirr  Also ich werde mich dann mal in der nächsten Zeit mit dem bauen/ Besorgen der Teile beschafftigen. http://www.watercool.de/online-shop/ da unter Rohstoffe bekomm ich eigentlich alles was ich brauche für den CPU Kühler und Pumpe,Anschlüße& Schlauch wären dann bei http://www.caseking.de zu kaufen. AGB wird dann wie gesagt eine Bier Dose oder ein Bier Fass (5L) und Radi soll auch was ausgefallenes sein am liebsten wär mir en Autokühler (der hinter dem Frontgrill). Naja hoffe ich bekomm das alles hin, wir werden es sehen


----------



## FortunaGamer (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Extreme Wakü möglich oder nicht ????*

Die Idee ist klasse was du davor hast. Die Pumpe musst du komplett sauber machen, sonst wird die Hardware nicht lange halten.


----------



## guna7 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Extreme Wakü möglich oder nicht ????*

Wenn du das baust, würde ich gerne ein paar Bilder sehen!


----------



## Dr.House (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Extreme Wakü möglich oder nicht ????*

Kühler bauen ist aufwendig und meist teurer und die Kühlleistung schlechter als bei einem gekauften.

Es gibt auch günstige CPU-Kühler die auf einen großen Durchfluss ausgelegt sind und davon profitieren. Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool HF 14 Yellowstone "Spirit" - Y / B / S Sockel 775/1366/1156 "Lynnfield" Alphacool HF 14 Yellowstone "Spirit" - Y / B / S Sockel 775/1366/1156 "Lynnfield" 10310  oder einen von OCZ.


Alle Schrauben und Anschlüße müssen Bombenfest sitzen sonst hast du schnell nen Wasserschaden.


----------



## OC-Junk (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Extreme Wakü möglich oder nicht ????*

@ House:
Ja danke für die Info, aber Ich werde es trotzdem versuchen zu machen. Da ich wie schon geschrieben bei http://www.watercool.de/online-shop/ das passende Kupferstück für ca. 5€ bekomme und den Rest um den Kühler zu bauen im Keller liegt.

Hab mir mal schon ne kleine Liste gemacht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg. OC-Junk


----------



## theLamer (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Extreme Wakü möglich oder nicht ????*

@OC-Junk
Du kannst den Thread-Titel auch ändern, das weißt du (Startpost ändern -> Erweitert -> Titel)? Wäre vielleicht sinnvoll, weil es ja jetzt nicht mehr um die "extreme Wakü" geht..


Mfg, theLamer


----------



## OC-Junk (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Selbst-Bau-Wakü (Cpu-Kühler + AGB)*

War gerade im Keller und hab meinen Dremel gesucht. Das dumme war nur nicht gefunden, da ist mir eingefallen das mein Opa den bei seinem letzten Heimwerkerprojekt geschrottet hat ( da war irgendwas gebrochen). So en guter Dremel kostet wieder soviel das ich mir auch gleich en fertigen CPU-Kühler holen kann. Soll heißen gibt nur den Bier AGB und vielleicht den Autoradi. Meine Bastellaune ist gerade wieder im Keller ohne Dremel geht garnichts


----------



## guna7 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Selbst-Bau-Wakü (Cpu-Kühler + AGB)*

Wenn der Opa den geschrottet hat, muss er wohl einen neuen Dremel kaufen!


----------



## _hellgate_ (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Selbst-Bau-Wakü (Cpu-Kühler + AGB)*



guna7 schrieb:


> Wenn der Opa den geschrottet hat, muss er wohl einen neuen Dremel kaufen!



so wollen wir ja nicht zum opa sein 

schade wär bestimmt sehr interessant geworden

naja AGB und Radi werden bestimmt auch interessant


----------



## guna7 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Selbst-Bau-Wakü (Cpu-Kühler + AGB)*



_hellgate_ schrieb:


> so wollen wir ja nicht zum opa sein


Doch, wollen wir! Wenn ich der Opa wäre, hätte ich automatisch einen neuen Dremel gekauft. Versteht sich doch wohl von selbst.


----------



## OC-Junk (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Selbst-Bau-Wakü (Cpu-Kühler + AGB)*

Ja ich kann ihn ja nochmal drauf hinweisen. Hab mich aber nochmal bissel was im I-net umgesehn und bin dabei auf das hier gestoßen Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Interne Wasserkühlungen » MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung - Multisockel
Also für ein Einsteiger kit halte ich das mal für relativ gut auch preis/leistungs technisch gesehen. Also den AGB mach ich auf jedenfall selbst und wenn ich en lustigen bzw. kranken (positiv gemeint) Radi finde bau ich den da mit ein  .


----------



## theLamer (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Selbst-Bau-Wakü (Cpu-Kühler + AGB)*

Nein, nimm das um Gottes Willen nicht. Hab grad ma in die pcghx Print 03/2008 geschaut, da wurde das getestet. Kühlleistung: 2/5 Sterne. Im Klartext: schlecht... Sehr schlecht

edit: ok nicht genau das, aber vergleichbar.


----------



## OC-Junk (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Selbst-Bau-Wakü*

Könnte sich die Kühlleistung nich verbessern wenn da noch ein Radi mit zu kommt ? Weil ich will ja den autoradi da einbauen, oder ist die pumpe zu schwach?


----------



## theLamer (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Selbst-Bau-Wakü (Cpu-Kühler + AGB)*

Ich würde eher sagen, der Kühler ist nicht wirklich leistungsfähig...


----------



## Razzor (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Selbst-Bau-Wakü (Cpu-Kühler + AGB)*

Ich habe vor ca 5 Jahren auch mal ein Kühler gebastellt aus einem Intel Boxed Kühler

Bilder sind schlechte quali 1 megapixel damals grins 
den Kühlblock hatte ich sogar im einsatz und habe ihn sogar noch


----------



## FortunaGamer (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Selbst-Bau-Wakü (Cpu-Kühler + AGB)*

Eine Kühler selber bauen ist eine abnormale Arbeit und kostet auch einiges. Dafür hat du dann was geschaft.
@Razzor 
Das ist mal ein genialer Kühler, ein einfacher Aufbau. Hat der gut gekühlt?


----------



## Razzor (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Selbst-Bau-Wakü (Cpu-Kühler + AGB)*

da ich damals nur nen single 80er radi hatte hat das schon was gebracht  den zwischen rein zu hängen  ..............

der drang zu bastelln und Modden ist ( macht spaß )


----------



## SandR+ (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Selbst-Bau-Wakü (Cpu-Kühler + AGB)*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...39-selbst-bau-wakue-cpu-kuehler-agb-wakue.jpg
dazu nen 240/360 Radi + Guten CPU-Kühler & Du hast mehr Kühlleistung als das Einsteigerset vom Caseking


----------



## OC-Junk (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Selbst-Bau-Wakü (Cpu-Kühler + AGB)*

Wie wärs so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Headshot74 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Selbst-Bau-Wakü*

Mach doch den AGB aus so nem Ding, kriegst bei ebay oder aufm Schrottplatz in der Kupferabteilung (ne Kupferwärmflasche mit Messingschraubverschluß). Bissle basteln (bohren,löten usw )wegen Zu u. Ablauf bzw Halterung.
Ich wette das hat hier noch keiner!


----------



## ak.demiker (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Selbst-Bau-Wakü*

hi 

also ich hab mich mit der sache beschäftigt. den cpu-kühler hab ich mir auch selber gebaut. hab da auf ein alt beweretes heizungsprinzip zurückgegriffen.
miene temps sind damit so gut wie noch nie (i7 @4,3ghz 1,3v = 29 grad)

lg


----------



## 0Martin21 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Selbst-Bau-Wakü*

naja, die Idee ist ja schon mal nicht schlecht aber:

1. ALU Kupfer leitet viel besser! 

2. Idee mit den paralelen Leitungen ist OK in der Heißtechnik, da komt es auf 10°C unterschied nicht an. Aber als CPU-Kühler nicht gut, es wird dir warscheinlich mehr Wasser am Ende der Sammelleitung(Eingang) fließen als durch den anderen. besser das Wasser fließt von einer Seite zur anderen und wieder zukück das du die in Reihe geschaltet hast. dann hast du über all die gleiche Temp. beginnen würde ich von der Mitte. ist zwar ein riesiger Aufwand aber sollte viel bessere Ergebnisse bringen.


Gruß Martin


----------



## windows (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Selbst-Bau-Wakü*

Weiß jetzt nicht ob ich das hier fragen darf, aber passt eigentlich ganz gut:

Was kann man bei einer WaKü alles selber bauen?
Wie leistungsfähig sind Selbstbauten?

Geld ist eigentlich egal, nur kann man so etwas überhaupt selber machen?

Ihr seht ich weiß gar nichts zum Thema WaKü Selbstbau.
Bitte erklärt mir das mal.

MFG
windows


----------



## flipp (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Selbst-Bau-Wakü*



windows schrieb:


> Weiß jetzt nicht ob ich das hier fragen darf, aber passt eigentlich ganz gut:
> 
> Was kann man bei einer WaKü alles selber bauen?
> Wie leistungsfähig sind Selbstbauten?
> ...



Die Kühler werden meistens mit teuren, Computer gesteuerten CNC-Fräsen hergestellt, ein riesiges Problem ist dabei noch der Wärmetauscher.


----------



## ak.demiker (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Selbst-Bau-Wakü*

du 0Martin21 der unterschied ist so gering...das machen 2-3 grad aus...und ich miene miene temps sprechen für sich..hab das ding auch mal std mit prime 95 getestet...mehr wie 56 geht nich an temps..von daher kann mir keiner sagen ob das nich gut is (sry )


----------



## 0Martin21 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Selbst-Bau-Wakü*

mit den richtigen Durchfluß kein problem! aber von den Fußbild her und so ist es eigentlich besser. War nur eine Sache die meines erachtens Probleme bringen konnte.


----------



## ak.demiker (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Selbst-Bau-Wakü*

ich hab am anfang an dem ganzen ding gezweifelt  ob ich es auch dicht bekomme etc....aber alles läuft seit dezember 2009 wundervoll  einen radioator bin ich mir auch im moment am selber bauen  aber das kann noch dauern


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Selbst-Bau-Wakü*


Warum war dieser Wakü-Thread im Extremkühl-Forum?




OC-Junk schrieb:


> Hmm ok ich glaube ich bau mir aber mal ne Wakü was kann man so als Pumpe für wenig Geld nehmen entweder direkt eine für wakü oder würde es auch eine aus der zoohandlung machen ???



Man kann jede beliebige Pumpe verwenden. Hat man in den Anfangstagen der Wasserkühlung auch gemacht, einschließlich Membran- und Kolbenpumpen. Nach einiger Zeit war der Markt auf die Eheim Universal und Eheim Compact reduziert - alles andere hatte im Waküeinsatz entweder aus Gründen der Haltbarkeit, der Lautstärke, der Vibrationen oder der Leistung nicht bewährt.
(Mitlerweile hat sich Laings DDC daneben noch etabliert.)




theLamer schrieb:


> Man könnte auch statt CPU, NB, Graka, Spannungswandler usw in Reihe (wie üblich) parallel versorgen. Dann ist der Druck auf den Schläuchen/Anschlüssen nicht so hoch. Das zu realisieren, ist allerdings eine Kunst für sich



Ich weiß ja nicht, was ihr alle mit Druck habt, aber die Leistungsfähigste Waküpumpen schaffen 0,47bar als maximalen Druck, in realen Kreisläufen liegen sie so bei 0,3bar. Typische Wakü-Verschraubungen sind für 5 bar zugelassen.




OC-Junk schrieb:


> Könnte sich die Kühlleistung nich verbessern wenn da noch ein Radi mit zu kommt ? Weil ich will ja den autoradi da einbauen, oder ist die pumpe zu schwach?



An dem Kit kannst du alles verbessern, in dem du es ergänzt oder der Einfachheit halber gleich austauschst. Deswegen lohnt sich das Set auch gar nicht erst.




windows schrieb:


> Weiß jetzt nicht ob ich das hier fragen darf, aber passt eigentlich ganz gut:
> 
> Was kann man bei einer WaKü alles selber bauen?



Alles, absolut alles. Der Schwierigskeitsgrad und die Kosten sind aber stark unterschiedlich. AGBs sind recht einfach umzusetzen (und deswegen am häufigsten anzutreffen), Kühler gehen mit dem passenden Werkzeug auch noch (sind aufgrund der Leistung aber mitlerweile selten geworden). Radiatoren machen sehr viel Aufwand und verschlingen unmegen an Material (die Bastellösungen, die mir in der zweiten Hälfte des letzten Jahrzehnts begegnet sind, ist mein eigener eBay-Kauf, der nicht mal fürs Netzteil ausreichte und das Projekt mit den im Fußboden versenkten Rohren. Das wars).
Die Königsdiziplin sind Pumpen, da ist mir in der gesamten Wakü-Geschichte nur ein einziger Fall bekannt. (Erschien seinerzeit auch in der Print)



> Wie leistungsfähig sind Selbstbauten?



AGB: Da es da eigentlich keine schlechte Leistung gibt, sind Eigenbauten ganz vorn dabei.

Kühler: Hängt vom Aufwand ab - sowohl beim Eigenbau wie auch beim Vergleich. Einen CPU-Kühler zu bauen, der mit durchschnittlichen kommerziellen mithalten kann, erfordert mitlerweile sehr fein arbeitende Maschinerie, wie sie kaum einer hat. Überboten wurden kommerzielle Kühler schon länger nicht mehr. Grafikkartenkomplettkühler kann man ohne CNC-Fräse sowieso vergessen. Bei Mainboard-, Festplatten-,... Kühlern sieht die Sache besser aus. Da da keine hohe Leistung benötigt wird, verwenden auch die Hersteller sehr einfache Designs, die man zum Teil mit Handwerkerausrüstung nachbauen kann. "bessere" Leistung ist mangels Wärmeentwicklung natürlich kaum zu erzielen.

Radiator: Deutlich schlechter. Aufgrund der auch deutlich höheren Preise sind Eigenbauradiatoren aber auch nur dann interessant, wenn man einen Einsatz im Auge hat, der mit kommerziellen Produkten nicht bedient wird. Die meisten mit bekannten Eigenbauradiatoren waren reine passiv-Lösungen, die jüngste macht sich (wie erwähnt) die Bausubstanz des Hauses zur Steigerung der Kühlleistung zu nutze. Damit kann man dann auch sehr gute Leistungen erzielen, aber eine Vergleichbarkeit ist eigentlich nicht mehr gegeben.

Pumpen: die eine, die mir bekannt ist, dürfte mehr Leistung und deutlich mehr Vibrationen erzeugt haben, als übliche Waküpumpen. Aber weniger Leistung, als kommerzielle Pumpen, die aufgrund ihrer Vibrationen nicht für Wakülungen verwendet werden.


----------



## Marquis (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Selbst-Bau-Wakü*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, was ihr alle mit Druck habt, aber die Leistungsfähigste Waküpumpen schaffen 0,47bar als maximalen Druck, in realen Kreisläufen liegen sie so bei 0,3bar. Typische Wakü-Verschraubungen sind für 5 bar zugelassen.


 

Meinst du damit 0,47bar respektive 0,3bar über Atmosphäre oder absolut?
Würde mich wundern wenn der Wasserdruck unter dem der Atmosphäre wäre.
Damit wären wir bei 1,3barabsolut in einer normalen Wasserkühlung, das wär dann schon gefährlich nahe  an den 5bar Maximum.


----------



## Monsterclock (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Selbst-Bau-Wakü*

äh Marquis, es kann sein das ich mich täusche, aber ist nicht nur der Druckunterschied wichtig? Denn nur dieser kann ja auch Kraft ausüben...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Selbst-Bau-Wakü*



Marquis schrieb:


> Meinst du damit 0,47bar respektive 0,3bar über Atmosphäre oder absolut?
> Würde mich wundern wenn der Wasserdruck unter dem der Atmosphäre wäre.
> Damit wären wir bei 1,3barabsolut in einer normalen Wasserkühlung, das wär dann schon gefährlich nahe  an den 5bar Maximum.



Die 0,3/0,47bar verstehen sich als eine Umrechnung von "Metern Wassersäule", also eine Druckdifferenz. Bei den 5bar habe ich nie selbst nachgeschlagen, aber technisch würde ebenfalls nur eine Druckdifferenz Sinn machen.

(und selbst 1,3bar wären auch nicht nah an 5bar, letzteres liegt 200% darüber. Zum Vergleich: Druckluftausrüstung läuft in Deutschland mit +50% Prüfdruck und +100% Berstdruck. Ich denke, eine Wakü, deren relative Sicherheitsreserven doppelt -mit den richtigen Zahlen: 6mal- so groß sind, wie bei einer 200bar Pressluftflasche, kann als ausreichend sicher bezeichnet werden)


----------



## einsA (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Selbst-Bau-Wakü*

und am besten mit alter hardware testen .. denn tuts nicht so weh wenn was schiefgeht


----------



## 0Martin21 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Selbst-Bau-Wakü*

@ruyven_macaran: Eigentlich liegt der noch höher da die Hersteller immer auf nummer sicher gehn, Beispiel eine PN5 Gasleitung aus PP, wird eigentlich nur bis 1 bar Belastet aber Das Rohr kann loker 50bar im Test aushalten.


----------



## Marquis (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Selbst-Bau-Wakü*

War auch eher scherzhaft gemeint, mit einer normalen Wakü wird man die 5 bar sowieso nicht schaffen.

Druckdifferenz macht wirklich am meisten Sinn, hätte ich mir eigentlich denken können. 
Allerdings, wie verhält sich das ganze denn in Gebieten mit niedriegerem Druck, bzw. im Extremfall im Vakuum, müsste die Belastung dann nicht exponentiell ansteigen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Selbst-Bau-Wakü*

Nö. Wieso sollte sie?
Das einzige, was sich ändert (sofern du weiterhin über den Druck im inneren sprichst), ist die Wirkungsrichtung. Das hat zwar leichte Auswirkungen auf die Materialstabilität (Druck von innen ist leichter auszhalten als Druck von außen), aber die ist hier eh kein Problem. (bzw.: Bei den Schläuchen natürlich schon, die sind i.d.R. nicht für Unterdruck geeignet)
Da die Abdichtung aber druckunabhängig erfolt, bleibt an der Verbindung alles beim alten.


----------



## 0Martin21 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Selbst-Bau-Wakü*

Das Problem sind auf alle Fälle die Schläuche, da die zusammen gedrückt werden, das heißt viel weniger Fläche durch die das Wasser fließen kann. in der theorie kann auch jeder Schlaucht bis zu 0,5bar absoluten Druck aushaltenm aber dazu muß der Schlauch perfekt Rund, ohne Schäden durch kleinste Kratzer, gleiche Temps und keine Materialunterschiede haben. Da man das nicht hat, muß man dann dicke und unflexiblere Schäuche nehmen.


----------

